# .300 win mag elk hunt load



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Does 165gr Hornady make sense for a CO elk hunt? They have been firing real nice from the rifle. I normally use 185gr rem. core-lok for whitetails in MI. I do not want core-loks for elk, but am not sure if I should be using 185 gr for this trip.

thanks


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Depends on which 165 gr. Hornady bullet your talking about. For example, I would not use a 165 gr. Hornady SST on Elk in a .300 win mag. 

The 165 gr. Hornady Interbond would be my .30 Hornady bullet of choice for Elk. 

Use the right bullet and 165 gr. will be fine. If you are just sticking with plain old sp factory ammo, then I'd move up to 180 grains.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Why not use a Cor-Lok? They have kilt plenty of elk. The newer Cor-Lok is bonded. I am sure your 165 Hornady will also due the trick but remember ELK are TOUGH!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Standard Remington core-lokts are not a bonded bullets and will expand substantially more than a bonded bullet will, which could lead to poor penetration on Elk sized game. Remington does make a core-lokt _ultra bonded_ bullet which would be ideal for Elk but it's only available in 150 gr. or 180 gr. in factory loaded Remington .300 win mag ammo. 

Standard Core-lokts will certainly kill an Elk but with all of the benefits that come from using modern bonded or solid construction bullets, it makes little sense to use them on Elk. Save your regular old core-lokts for deer.


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks,
They are Hornady Interbond.

As for the core-loks, I am spending all this time, money, and effort on the trip so I think it only makes sense to spend a few extra $ and upgrade on cartridges. It would be horrible to go out there and wound an elk and not come up with it. 
I have heard of elk still running a few hundred yards on heart and double lung shots. Must be the adrenaline.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Barnes TSX 150 gr will do everything you need, will do a thru and thru on an elk, and turn the heart to jello. Les


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

If your rifle likes the Hornady rounds you will be fine.... My 06 loves the Hornady bullets from 130 grain for whitetails (SP) to the bonded 180 grainers that I used for elk out west. The elk did not like them very much :lol:.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd go with a 108 that shoots well, 165 is O.K.. Shot placement is where it's at.


----------

